# 2000/2500? pour un chrono sport/plongee



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Salut l'équipe. 

Peu de suggestions de la partie anglophone du forum je le tourne vers Quantième.

Je cherche du robuste, poignet 17cm . Pas de modulaire et boîtier poli. Toolwatch en sommes.

J'ai arrêté mes choix sur Damasko Dc/ Omega Seamaster Chrono/ Breitling Avenger Chrono titane

Vous voyez quoi avec un budget dans cette fourchette ?

Devrais je attendre et augmenter la mise pour damasko Si ou une omega SMP M Co axial ,


----------



## Fikk (Jul 3, 2013)

Pour continuer avec les allemandes, Sinn fait aussi des chronographes qui devraient rentrer dans le budget.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Que penses-tu éventuellement d'une Perrelet Seacraft Chrono? Très robuste et offre une présence indéniable.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Merci de ta participation Vic mais depuis j'ai eu un damasko DC et une Speedmaster .

J'ai découvert cette Perrelet , très chrono Planet Ocean mais sympa.


----------

